# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  افزایش 50 درصدی هزینه ثبت نام کنکور !!

## javanekonkori

*هزینه ثبت نام کنکور نسبت به سال قبل تقریبا 50 درصد افزایش پیدا کرده !! واقعای جای تعجب و تاسف داره !
این چه وضعشه اخه 
اول که نظام قدیم رو تمدید نمیکنن و ضربه اول به خانواده ها تو این وضعیت داغون اقتصادی میزنن 
دوم هم افزایش 50 درصدی هزینه ثبت نام ! 
دیگه واقعا حتی ثبت نام برای یه کنکوری هم میشه مشکل 
حالا از قیمت های کتابا و . . . . دیگه نگم براتون 

چه خاکی باید بر سر ریخت ؟!!*  :Yahoo (101): 


منبع : باشگاه خبرنگاران

----------


## Mahdi7070

امتحانات دوازدهم نوبت اول هم حضوری کردن نامردا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AmirXD

حالا از کی ثبت نام شروع میشه؟

----------


## AmirXD

> امتحانات دوازدهم نوبت اول هم حضوری کردن نامردا


هنوز که مشخص نیست

----------


## sis.b

چند میشه هزینش؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## javanekonkori

> چند میشه هزینش؟


*54*هزار تومن برای هر گروه آزمایشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

خداوکیلی 100 تومن میدم برا درس محاسباتی جا بزارن مثل 99 سوالات نرن تو ک** هم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## meghdad

دلخوش به این اعداد مقادیر  نباشین

----------


## indomitable

*حالا ما خواستیم امسال سه تا کنکور بدیم هزینه رو بردن بالا....
ملالی نیست ما ک دو سه تومن پول کتاب دادیم ۶۰ تومنم میدیم برا ثبت نام کنکور
درس میخونیم که به کشور خدمت کنیم برای اینم باید بهشون پول بدیم....*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *حالا ما خواستیم امسال سه تا کنکور بدیم هزینه رو بردن بالا....
> ملالی نیست ما ک دو سه تومن پول کتاب دادیم ۶۰ تومنم میدیم برا ثبت نام کنکور
> درس میخونیم که به کشور خدمت کنیم برای اینم باید بهشون پول بدیم....*




ما تا قدس رو پس نگیریم ارووم نمیگیگیریم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Carolin

امیدوارم جای محاسبه بدن....

----------


## sis.b

> *54*هزار تومن برای هر گروه آزمایشی


 من پارسال جایی که ثبت نام کردم ازم 75گرفت نامرد :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Rafolin403

لعنتیا... چه خبره اخه؟ ۱۵ تومنم هزینه ثبت نام میگیرن روش!

بعد میگن کنکورو قراره بردارن... کنکور بردارن کی سالانه میلیاردی بزنه به جیب؟؟؟ :Yahoo (56): 


پارسال که پذیرایی ندادن...
جای محاسباتم که هیچییی! من هی پاک میکردم جا واسه دومی پیدا بشه :Yahoo (23): 
تازشمممم... برگه هاشم نمیدن بهمون بعدا باید ۲۰ تومن بدیم دفترچه بخریم چرا اخه؟؟؟ ظلم نیس؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

مشکل اینجاست گرون تر شد باز حالا ما میگیم تو این تورم ۱۵ تومن چیزی نیس ولی درد اصلی اینه چرا سوالای ریاضی اینقدر تو حلق هم بودن هیچ فاصله ای برا محاسبه نبود؟ ینی یه برگ کاغذ قیمتش اینقدر برای سنجش اهمیت داره؟

----------


## AmirXD

> مشکل اینجاست گرون تر شد باز حالا ما میگیم تو این تورم ۱۵ تومن چیزی نیس ولی درد اصلی اینه چرا سوالای ریاضی اینقدر تو حلق هم بودن هیچ فاصله ای برا محاسبه نبود؟ ینی یه برگ کاغذ قیمتش اینقدر برای سنجش اهمیت داره؟


احتمالا موضوع قیمت نبوده
از قصد و غرض چینش و جای کم برای حل سوالا اونطوری بوده

----------


## NormaL

> *حالا ما خواستیم امسال سه تا کنکور بدیم هزینه رو بردن بالا....
> ملالی نیست ما ک دو سه تومن پول کتاب دادیم ۶۰ تومنم میدیم برا ثبت نام کنکور
> درس میخونیم که به کشور خدمت کنیم برای اینم باید بهشون پول بدیم....*


مگه فقط نمیشه دو تا کنکور داد یه نظری یکی هم هنر یا زبان؟

----------


## NormaL

> لعنتیا... چه خبره اخه؟ ۱۵ تومنم هزینه ثبت نام میگیرن روش!
> 
> بعد میگن کنکورو قراره بردارن... کنکور بردارن کی سالانه میلیاردی بزنه به جیب؟؟؟
> 
> 
> پارسال که پذیرایی ندادن...
> جای محاسباتم که هیچییی! من هی پاک میکردم جا واسه دومی پیدا بشه
> تازشمممم... برگه هاشم نمیدن بهمون بعدا باید ۲۰ تومن بدیم دفترچه بخریم چرا اخه؟؟؟ ظلم نیس؟


پاک کن دادن بهتون؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NormaL


مگه فقط نمیشه دو تا کنکور داد یه نظری یکی هم هنر یا زبان؟


سه تا هم میشه،یادت نیست رستگار رحمانی هم تجربی داد هم زبان هم هنر؟*

----------


## NormaL

> *
> 
> سه تا هم میشه،یادت نیست رستگار رحمانی هم تجربی داد هم زبان هم هنر؟*


قانونش رو عوض کردن
هر سال یک گروه نظری و یک گروه شناور(زبان یا هنر)
این پاسخ رو بخون: https://dr-pedram.com/questions/ques...B4%D8%AA%D9%87

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

خب حالا بچه ها مبلغ آنچنان زیادی هم نیس ماها اون همه واسه عمو کاظم ریختیم حساب و برای کتابای عمو جوکار هم چندین میلیون پیاده شدیم حالا واسه عمو آبراهام خسیس بازیتون گل کرده؟بدید بره باو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rafolin403

> پاک کن دادن بهتون؟


پاک کن خودم بردم!
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## NormaL

> پاک کن خودم بردم!


آره پاک کناشون بدتر کثیف میکنه
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## .Delaram

> ما تا قدس رو پس نگیریم ارووم نمیگیگیریم


خ خوب بود :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## telma_alen

جنبه مثبتش این میشه که بعضیا دیگه واقعا نمیتونن مخصوصا اونایی که عشقی میومدن کنکور میدادن دیگه حیفشون میاد:yahoo (100 
الکی مثلا ما خیلی مثبت نگریم خاااک برسرشون واقعا یعنی خااااکا خاک

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آره پاک کناشون بدتر کثیف میکنه



مگه پاک کن میدن؟ 

پارسال قیافه ما رو نگو دیده بودن پاک کن ماک کن نبود یه دعا دادن دستمون گفتن هیچ چی نمیشین . ماسکاشون هم بوی تینر فوری 1000 میداد

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*بابت نوشیدنی های متفاوت سر جلسه گرون کردن یا سخت شدن سوالاشون*

----------


## Aryan-

قیمت آزمون دکترای امسال بیانگر افزایش قیمت بقیه آزمون ها بود. آزمون دکترای امسال 151 تومن شده!!! تازه هزینه مصاحبه هر دانشگاه که دعوت بشید جداست.

قبلا یه طرحی رو قرار بود اجرا کنند که کنکور اولی های زیر 19 سال هزینه کنکورشون در سطح کارشناسی رایگان باشه که نهایتا با ادغام کنکور سراسری و دانشگاه آزاد این طرح برداشته شد.

دوستانی هم که در مورد تعداد کنکورهای قابل شرکت پرسیده بودن، حداکثر 2 تا هست. مثلا تجربی و زبان یا تجربی و هنر. فعلا اینطور هست.

----------

